# Seasons Greetings



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 25, 2009)

I hope everyone has a wonderful festive day and that 2'1' brings much success, especially increased productivity with LR3 !!


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 25, 2009)

If a didn't 'hab a code in the nod'e I be thoroughly enjoying the day! Sitting by a crate of 'Kleenex' with white puffs at my feet, instead of colorful wrapping paper. 

Hope everyone is having a much Merry day than I am!

An much to look forward to in the new decade!

Don


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks, Geoff, and all the best to you as well. Sorry about the 'head', Don.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 27, 2009)

Hope you're feeling better now Don!


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 27, 2009)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=8725.msg58838#msg58838 date=1261941413]
Hope you're feeling better now Don!
[/quote]Victoria, After a day at the Mall buying nothing I am much better! I did get through the family Christmas gathering at my parents house yesterday, fine, (18 of us! )

On to the new decade!
Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 28, 2009)

That is good to hear Don!! Window shopper, huh???  :


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 28, 2009)

[quote author=Kiwigeoff link=topic=8725.msg58851#msg58851 date=1261962269]
That is good to hear Don!! Window shopper, huh???  : 
[/quote]Nah, Only looked at a few Appleware in an Apple store. Otherwise no PCs!!!!! LOL

Don


----------

